# Best Commercially Available Liquid Gun Lubricant



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I have tried a few lubricants and seen many others, but thought I would ask what others have seen. I own six handguns so I need a good lube for them. Note this is not a discusion of grease versus liquid lube. Separate thread for that. I have a poll of the most popular and highly rated liquid lubricants. I know there are a lot of home-brew solutions and those are interesting, but really trying to get a measure of the best commercially available products. I apologize if I missed a particular product, but I did research Midway and CheaperThanDirt and some gun forums for this list. I think this list reflects the most popular and most of the highest rated. I am sure there are some expensive exotic lubes used for military and competition, but not trying to rate those here. 

I have used Shooter Choice FP-10, Zero Friction, Militec-1, Hoppes #9, and RemOil. I noticed lower friction with Zero Friction, FP-10 and Militec-1, but they don't last as long as I had hoped. FP-10 is good but not thick enough, Militec is great but expensive. Zero Friction is great but difficult to apply. 

Thanks,
CC


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I like Otis Ultra Bore and 10-8 Lube, not really sure if they work any better than anything else, but they work.


----------



## rgrundy (Jul 16, 2011)

I use Kano Labs Sili-Kroil to clean my carry gun and wipe it off until it appears dry. It leaves enough of a film to lubricate and protect and won't attract dirt. When I compete it's Mil-Comm TW 25-b. It won't cook off the barrel and cause problems during high volume shooting.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is an interesting article (from 2003) about the military gun oil problems: Federal Lawmakers Investigating Army-issue Gun Lube Problems


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

wesson oil


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> wesson oil


Do you prefer the Dan Wesson oil or the Smith and Wesson oil?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Packard said:


> Do you prefer the Dan Wesson oil or the Smith and Wesson oil?


the Salad oil..... canola seems to work the best for me


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> wesson oil


Not sure whether to take this serious....but okay. 
Wouldn't it go rancid too quickly? Exposure to oxygen will cause the vegetable oil to break down and become an enamel. I guess if you clean it often enough. What do you use to clean it....Dawn?

CC


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

cclaxton said:


> Not sure whether to take this serious...


Probably a safe bet that he's pulling some legs.:buttkick:


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

cclaxton said:


> Not sure whether to take this serious....but okay.
> Wouldn't it go rancid too quickly? Exposure to oxygen will cause the vegetable oil to break down and become an enamel. I guess if you clean it often enough. What do you use to clean it....Dawn?
> 
> CC


the manual for my salad shooter says to just field strip it and put the parts into the dishwasher.... but i am sure there are some gurus here that have other ways....


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Bahaha! He said salad shooter!!


----------



## 45Sidekick (Oct 18, 2011)

the ted strikes again hahaha i usually just use 3 in 1 machine oil or hoppes #9 myself


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm kinda old school. I use Hoppes #9 for cleaning, and either Rem Oil or CLP for lubrication. Have never had an issue.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Packard said:


> Here is an interesting article (from 2003) about the military gun oil problems: Federal Lawmakers Investigating Army-issue Gun Lube Problems


any idea what the original lubricant they were trying to use was?

as for me, its clp clp clp all day every day at work, except on the mk 19's which calls for LSA, or LSAT which is more of a grease than oil.

at home hoppes #9 or otis clp


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Gunners_Mate said:


> any idea what the original lubricant they were trying to use was? ...


The article mentions "militec".

MILITEC-1 - The ONLY all-purpose synthetic metal conditioner and gun oil


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

*Talked to Cz Custom Shop about cleaning and lube*

The Cz Custom shop removes the grip covers and dunk the handgun frame in a mineral spirits bath to clean the frames and associated parts. They blow dry them off, then they apply a small amount of Synthetic CLP Gun Oil (G96). 
Synthetic CLP Gun Oil.

They do not recommend grease as it tends to cause the slide to stick in colder weather and some can crystalize over a long time. (Although there may be some that work properly at those temperatures.)

UPDATE:
I recently lubed up the Cz75 with FP-10 Shooters Choice and shot it for 350 rounds. The inside of the frame is not ready for cleaning, but I can see the carbon is sticking to the inside of the frame because the oil got spread around inside the frame. However, the slide and trigger and hammer maintained their low friction operation. The oil has not evaporated after two weeks, but not much in the slide. However, it was acceptable in my view and I would give it a rating of 8 out of 10.

I bought a small tube of Shooters Choice grease to try it out. I will let everyone know how it turns out.

I am purchasing a bottle of the synthetic CLP G96 soon.

Thanks,


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Oil will not evaporate. Oil is often diluted with a volitile solvent to aid in dispersal within the weapon. The solvent evaporates leaving a more viscous (thicker) layer of oil.

If you clean and lube the weapon often I see no need for grease. Grease is good for long-term use. Oil will do fine in my opinion for anything under 2 months. Since most of us clean and lube (or should) our weapons after each use, that pretty much means that grease is not required at all.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

*More interesting information on gun oils and protectacts...some biased.*

Gunslick

GunTech : Gun Cleaning Clinic: Knowing the Limits of Rust Preventatives - World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS
WD-40 Rocks for rust prevention.

What's the best gun oil? - TheFiringLine Forums

Keep those votes coming!!!


----------



## draak (May 28, 2011)

I used formula 3 from Kleen Bore, for many years. On the recomendation of another shooter, I tried Break Free and like it much better.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

cclaxton said:


> Gunslick
> 
> GunTech : Gun Cleaning Clinic: Knowing the Limits of Rust Preventatives - World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS
> WD-40 Rocks for rust prevention.
> ...


WD-40 is named for its application (Water Displacing). The number 40 was supposedly because it was the 40th attempt that finally worked.

WD-40 comes in, displaces the oil and leaves a slight film of oil. The displaced water evaporates. It works really well.

But it was not designed to handle heat. And it is not marketed as a gun oil. For those two reasons I would stick with an oil that is designed for guns.

If you gun gets wet then sure, use the WD-40 to clean it. Then after a day or two clean it again using a gun oil.

Or go to the WD-40 website and write to them asking about the use of WD-40 for guns.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I think the main use for WD40 on guns is for storage and preservation rather than as a general lubricant. 
I agree it should cleaned from the barrel and chamber during use. 

CC


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I just went to the WD-40 website and asked them about WD-40's suitablity for use as a hand gun oil. I will post their response once it arrives.

Packard


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

WD-40 responds:


Dear [Packard],

Thank you for contacting WD-40 Company concerning the use of WD-40 on guns.

WD-40 will protect the metal of shotguns and other firearms from corrosion and moisture. It also will provide a light lubrication on the moving parts. It will not harm the bluing on the metal surface of the guns. After using your gun, we recommend cleaning with a gun solvent then protecting the barrel and other metal parts with WD-40.

We recommend that you use a light spray of WD-40 on the wood of the gun and wipe off immediately after applying. WD-40 cleans the dirt and grim and leaves a polishing effect. You may want to pretest it on a small surface prior to applying to all the wood surfaces, because it may tend to darken some of the lighter wood finishes.

It will be my pleasure to send you a complimentary coupon for your next purchase.

Thank you again for contacting WD-40 Company. Please let us know if we may be of further assistance.

Best regards, 
Maureen Powell
WD-40 Customer Service


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the email and WD40 response. 
Looks like I was wrong...I might give it a try on my shotgun. 
I am not ready to trust it with my Cz yet.

WD-40 is endorsed by many old-timers.
CC


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I like weapon sheild, but I use CLP Break free very often when I don't have weapon sheild. It works pretty dang good and is way cheaper.

RCG


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

If it slides, I use Lubriplate 130-A. It's a lithium-based grease, that will not stiffen up in the cold, and won't run in the heat. It was good enough for M-14's and M-1's, and it's worked for me for many years. 

For other applications, I use Kellube. 

It's all personal preference..... whatever works for ya.....


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

we use wd 40 on occasion for our machine guns, unofficially of course. more for cleaning than for lubing though... pretty sweet that they wrote you back, Packard, I'd definitely take them up on that coupon offer, 

might try it on my shotgun as well, when I get back that is. as is I hope the light coat of clp I put on it is holding up well....... :'( wish I could have brought it with me


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

*More interesting applications for WD-40...and its main ingredient*

What is the main ingredient of WD-40 ?

Before you read to the end, does anybody know what the main ingredient of WD-40 is? Don't lie and don't cheat . WD-40 . Who knew; I had a neighbor who bought a new pickup . I got up very early one Sunday morning and saw that someone had spray painted red all around the sides of this beige truck (for some unknown reason) . I went over, woke him up, and told him the bad news . He was very upset and was trying to figure out what to do . . . . probably nothing until Monday morning, since nothing was open . Another neighbor came out and told him to get his WD-40 and clean it off . It removed the unwanted paint beautifully and did not harm his paint job that was on the truck .I'm impressed! WD-40 who knew? 'Water Displacement #40' . The product began from a search for a rust preventative solvent and degreaser to protect missile parts . WD-40 was created in 1953 by three technicians at the San Diego Rocket Chemical Company . Its name comes from the project that was to find a 'water displacement' compound . . They were successful with the fortieth formulation, thus WD-40 . The Convair Company bought it in bulk to protect their atlas missile parts . Ken East (one of the original founders) says there is nothing in WD-40 that would hurt you . . . When you read the 'shower door' part, try it . It's the first thing that has ever cleaned that spotty shower door . If yours is plastic, it works just as well as glass .It's a miracle! Then try it on your stove top . . . Viola! It's now shinier than it's ever been . You'll be amazed .

WD-40 uses: 
1 ..Protects silver from tarnishing . 
2 .Removes road tar and grime from cars . 
3 .Cleans and lubricates guitar strings . 
4 .Gives floors that 'just-waxed' sheen without making them slippery ... 
5 .. .Keeps flies off cows . 
6 .Restores and cleans chalkboards . 
7 ..Removes lipstick stains . 
8 . .Loosens stubborn zippers . 
9 ..Untangles jewelry chains . 
10 .Removes stains from stainless steel sinks . 
11 .Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill . 
12 .Keeps ceramic/terra cotta garden pots from oxidizing .. 
13 .Removes tomato stains from clothing . 
14 ..Keeps glass shower doors free of water spots . 
15 .Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors . 
16 .Keeps scissors working smoothly . . 
17 ..Lubricates noisy door hinges on vehicles and doors in homes . 
18 .It removes black scuff marks from the kitchen floor! Use WD-40 for those nasty tar and scuff marks on flooring . It doesn't seem to harm the finish and you won't have to scrub nearly as hard to get them off .. Just remember to open some windows if you have a lot of marks . 
19 .Bug guts will eat away the finish on your car if not removed quickly! Use WD-40! 
20 .Gives a children's playground gym slide a shine for a super fast slide . 
21 .Lubricates gear shift and mower deck lever for ease of handling on riding mowers . . .. 
22 . .Rids kids rocking chairs and swings of squeaky noises .. 
23 .Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to open . . 
24 .Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close .. 
25 ..Restores and cleans padded leather dashboards in vehicles, as well as vinyl bumpers . 
26 .Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles .. 
27 .Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans 
28 ..Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling . 
29 .Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly . 
30 .Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools . 
31 ..Removes splattered grease on stove . 
32 .Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging . 
33 .Lubricates prosthetic limbs .. 
34 .Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell) . 
35 .Removes all traces of duct tape . 
36 .Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve arthritis pain .. 
37 . Florida 's favorite use is: 'cleans and removes love bugs from grills and bumpers . ' 
38 .The favorite use in the state of New York , WD-40 protects the Statue of Liberty from the elements . 
39 .WD-40 attracts fish . Spray a little on live bait or lures and you will be catching the big one in no time . Also, it's a lot cheaper than the chemical attractants that are made for just that purpose . Keep in mind though, using some chemical laced baits or lures for fishing are not allowed in some states . 
40 .Use it for fire ant bites . . It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch . 
41 .WD-40 is great for removing crayon from walls . Spray on the mark and wipe with a clean rag . 
42 .Also, if you've discovered that your teenage daughter has washed and dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, satur ate the lipstick spots with WD-40 and rewash . Presto! The lipstick is gone! 
43 .If you sprayed WD-40 on the distributor cap, it would displace the moisture and allow the car to start

P . S . The basic ingredient is FISH OIL ....


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

cclaxton said:


> What is the main ingredient of WD-40 ?.... The basic ingredient is FISH OIL ....


if no one else is gonna, i guess its up to me to call "buIIshit!"

this is a rumor that just never ends and pretty much proves that if your heard it from your neighbors uncles third cousin jethro it MUST be true...... does no one think for themselves any more? do a little research people.... the following is from the wd40 web site (they should know right?)

"What a Fish story!

Myth: WD-40 contains fish oil.
Fact: Consumers have told us over the years that they have caught some of the biggest fish ever after protecting their fish hooks and lures with WD-40. We believe this legend came from folks assuming that the product must contain fish oil since it appears to attract fish. Sorry Charlie®, it just ain't so."


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

WD-40's ingredients are a secret, so we don't know FOR SURE. But the web site seems to try and shut down the rumor that it is made from fish oil. I got this email from my girlfriend who got it from her mother...and well....I should have known. Her mother has been known to believe anything coming across the internet. 

I am not taking a stand on the fish oil theory, so as far as I am concerned its a rumor, but it also won't be the first time a corporation has tried to dispell a rumor about their product by putting out disinformation. Since it cannot be known because it is a secret, we will just have to keep guessing.

Thanks for keeping us honest Ted....well except for the Wesson oil thing. 
CC


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

cclaxton said:


> WD-40's ingredients are a secret, so we don't know FOR SURE. But the web site seems to try and shut down the rumor that it is made from fish oil. I got this email from my girlfriend who got it from her mother...and well....I should have known. Her mother has been known to believe anything coming across the internet.
> 
> I am not taking a stand on the fish oil theory, so as far as I am concerned its a rumor, but it also won't be the first time a corporation has tried to dispell a rumor about their product by putting out disinformation. Since it cannot be known because it is a secret, we will just have to keep guessing.
> 
> ...


right, we dont know for sure except for the part where the company says no.... and i am sure any decent chemist could exclude an items presence in a secret formula

well since the wesson oil was in regards to a SALAD shooter and i was telling the truth then too, youre welcome for my TOTAL honesty


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Wired Magazine had this analysis: What's Inside WD-40? Superlube's Secret Sauce

And this article has a link to the MSDS data: http://brokensecrets.com/2010/06/11/wd-40-ingredients-and-uses/

The fish oil is apparently a widely spread urban legend.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I was at a local gun shop today and asked staff there what they like for handgun lubricants. One salesman said Slip-2000 and Militec are both great. 

I tried out Shooters Choice grease on the slides of my Cz, and am not impressed. I would rate it a 6 out of 10. 

I was at my cleaning station, and I noticed I had bought a bottle of Slipstream Oil that I forgot about and looked it up on the web....lots of good things said about it. I tried it on my pump shotgun and it definitely improved the pump action. I had tried it on my Bersa ThunderCC and didn't like it because it was seeping out through the decocker. (Grease worked well on the Bersa slide and touchpoints.)

So, I will be trying it next. Anyone else tried Slipstream Oil or Grease?

Thanks,
CC


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

I have used Eezox, Synthetic Lubricants, they claim that they are better for rust prevention. 
It seams to leave a film on the surfaces... 
So far on issues,,,,
My .02¢

Lateck,


----------



## rgbiker (Dec 13, 2011)

Slide Glide lite synthetic grease LIGHTLY applied on frame/slide rails and barrel/slide contact areas. Mobil 1 5X10 synthetic motor oil on internal parts.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

Packard said:


> I just went to the WD-40 website and asked them about WD-40's suitablity for use as a hand gun oil. I will post their response once it arrives.
> 
> Packard


they might tell you it's a good lubricant but it's a better dirt magnet.

i choose/use militec-1


----------



## CandM (Dec 21, 2011)

Lucas Oil, Lucas Gun oil,works great. Candm


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't give this much thoght. I clean and lightly lube the guns after each use with whatever gun oil I have at the moment. Right now I'm using RemOil (Remington).

The oil becomes more of an issue if you are storing the weapon or you are going to put 1,200 rounds through it between lubes.

Plus I don't think there is anything on my Glock that can rust; I'm pretty sure that there is nothing on the S & W 340 PD that can rust either.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

Just got a Glock 34 and read manual and it says use a high quality gun lubricant. It doesn't way grease or oil or mention any brand. It onlly says to use it sparingly.

So, I used Militec-1 on the spots they showed in the manual and it is smoother.

CLP for cleaning, blow dry.
Slipstream or Militec-1 for lube.
Grease only on the Bersa Thunder and the S&W Bodyguard 380....just seems to work better. 

For shotgun, CLP for cleaning and Zero Friction (Pro Shot) for lube.
RemOil for the barrel. 

The more I use Militec-1, the more I like it.
CC


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

I use Mobil 1 and Slide Glide.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

Ballistol vs Breakfree CLP EXTREME Corrosion & Gunpowder Burn Test - FateofDestinee - YouTube

interesting video comparison between ballistol and

and for the hoppes #9 guys and gals:
French's the better Hoppe's #9 lid - YouTube


----------



## RobertS (Jan 7, 2016)

Mobil-1 Synthetic.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

As you can see, this is akin to asking what's the best SD caliber or who makes the best pickup truck, opinions vary. I'm partial to Ballistol, but Mrs doesn't care for it's lingering aroma. So, I use Remington Bore Brite and RemOil. YMMV.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

RemOil, for cleaning bore and lubrication.


----------



## Wyoming_1977 (Feb 24, 2016)

RobertS said:


> Mobil-1 Synthetic.


I also prefer synthetic lubricants. Petroleum-based stuff tends to get gummy after a while in my experience.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I find the mobil 1/slick 50 recipe(include din another thread like this one) is a bit thin but sticks better than gun oils

I use slip 2000, lucas extreme, super-lube multi liquid -1-2 drops or one of these + the mobil 1/slick 50( 2 parts mobil1 :1 part slick 50) a couple drops on a medical q tip--works great no issues period


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

cclaxton said:


> I was at a local gun shop today and asked staff there what they like for handgun lubricants. One salesman said Slip-2000 and Militec are both great.
> 
> I tried out Shooters Choice grease on the slides of my Cz, and am not impressed. I would rate it a 6 out of 10.
> 
> ...


tried the grease--NO THANKS. the gun did not cycle properly. adios grease for me
\
I us e oils--synthetic oils only


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> I'm kinda old school. I use Hoppes #9 for cleaning, and either Rem Oil or CLP for lubrication. Have never had an issue.


I go with what he said. The old Hoppe's and Rem Oil have worked for me for decades. Why switch just to switch? I use grease on my bolt actions and M-1's, however.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

IMO, Break Free & other liquid-type lubes are OK for the outside of a gun & for light-friction moving parts like trigger assemblies. For heavy-friction areas--barrel & chamber lockup on autos, locking blocks, etc. I like a thicker lube like Wilson Ultima Lube. It also stays on longer.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Sorry, Froglube for barrels inside/out & most of my AR's innards and 1911 slides, light coating of any gun oil I have or 3-in-1 on the rest. For rust: Barricade.

I don't believe the average gun owner is hard enough on their guns to ever need whatever _hyped differences_ there are between all the various snake oils on the market. The average handgun or rifle just doesn't need that much lube technology in civilian hands. I've never heard of a gun seizing up, metal on metal. You?

What was the rule in the military? A LIGHT coating and it was expected to see much harder use than any civilian would dish out.

I don't buy the hype.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Spike12 said:


> I don't believe the average gun owner is hard enough on their guns to ever need whatever _hyped differences_ there are between all the various snake oils on the market. The average handgun or rifle just doesn't need that much lube technology in civilian hands. I've never heard of a gun seizing up, metal on metal. You?
> What was the rule in the military? A LIGHT coating and it was expected to see much harder use than any civilian would dish out.
> I don't buy the hype.


^^^ Spike pretty much nails it. What lube you use isn't as critical as using it per the directions in your owner's manual.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

The fact that there is;
1) No clear winner
2) No stories of gun failures due to which oil is used
3) No stories of bad oil.

SHould be a conclusion: There's no real difference between these things. Somebody's Marketing Dept. might be better than the others but I have yet to read anything that says for the average gun owner, there is spit difference between them.


----------



## DanPop (Mar 20, 2016)

I stumbled on Wolf Gun Oil and thank God. It is a cleaner and oil in one. I have experimented with cleaning my barrels with 3 of the top brands until my pads come out clean, then run Wolf through the barrel and and find more black.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

For the last 10yrs all I use on all my guns is SLIP 2000 or SLIP EWL its IMO the best stuff available,


----------



## shelby01 (Jun 14, 2016)

Mil-Comm MC2500 Gun Oil


----------



## Danoobie (May 31, 2017)

Packard said:


> Wired Magazine had this analysis: What's Inside WD-40? Superlube's Secret Sauce
> 
> And this article has a link to the MSDS data: http://brokensecrets.com/2010/06/11/wd-40-ingredients-and-uses/
> 
> The fish oil is apparently a widely spread urban legend.


Everybody keeps going on and on about "WD40"

TRY WD40 *SPECIALIST.* Then get back to us.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

wd40's a dirt magnet!!!


----------



## Danoobie (May 31, 2017)

WD40 *SPECIALIST* isn't.


----------



## Cannon (May 1, 2016)

Slip 2000 or SLIPEWL is all I'll use. Why? It works.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

WD 40 isn't a lubricant it is a cleaner. Try Slip 2000, Brake Free, Ballistol etc....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Spike12 said:


> The fact that there is;
> 1) No clear winner
> 2) No stories of gun failures due to which oil is used
> 3) No stories of bad oil.
> ...


My Uncle, quite the old timey collector, used three -in- one oil on his guns. Never rusted, always worked.


----------



## DLYskes1976 (Sep 15, 2015)

Slip 2000 & Slip 2000 EWL and i use some local stuff too Your All-In-One Gun Cleaner - Super Quick Clean Guns which cleans / lubes / protects your gun

i cant say i notice any of them work better than the other, i just have a routine of lubing and cleaning my guns and it works


----------



## yellowtr (Oct 28, 2016)

I use Otis products on all my rifles, handguns and shotgun. Factory is about 30 miles north. They supply firearm cleaning products for just about everything. I like to support a local small business. And BTW, the products work great. IMO.

I usually buy directly from their web store. My local Bass Pro does not stock their products. But some of the smaller gun, outfitter shops in my area do, but they dont stock everything I need. 

I believe they have a few govt. contracts as well.

Bob


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

why is there no option to unsubscribe from this thread??


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

dup


----------

